# Substitute suggestions for Falconer's 7Cs



## spaced (23/10/13)

Hi All,

I'm looking at brewing a beer based off Northern Brewer's Anarchy in the UK. Because craft brewer don't have Falconer's 7Cs in stock I was hoping to substitute it for something close in flavour.

Please let me know what you'd suggest.

Here is a link to the pdf of the recipe http://www.northernbrewer.com/documentation/beerkits/AnarchyInTheUKIPA.pdf


----------



## manticle (23/10/13)

Same as Falconer's flight I believe.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4271


----------



## Yob (23/10/13)

Falconers flight?

I've been looking at this blend, seems like a fun one to have a go at..

@ Manticle, I believe it's a different blend, well... more of a blend, I dont think (Will stand corrected) that FF has the 7 in.


----------



## manticle (23/10/13)

Actually further reading suggests there are two blended hop varieties - Falconer's Flight and Falconer's 7cs with seven cs being centennial, columbus, cascade, chinook, citra, cluster and crystal and FF being citra, simcoe, sorachi ace and others.

Proprietary blend of hops so I guess subs would be you blending those hops.

Confusingly named but I believe it's to honour someone called Glen.


----------



## slash22000 (23/10/13)

7C's is different to normal Falconer's Flight. It is made of 7 hops starting with "C". Cascade, Centennial, Columbus, Citra, Chinook, etc. Not sure of the exact amounts.


----------



## manticle (23/10/13)

Yob said:


> @ Manticle, I believe it's a different blend, well... more of a blend, I dont think (Will stand corrected) that FF has the 7 in.


Yeah my mistake. See next post


----------



## slash22000 (23/10/13)

Some possibilities:

Calypso
Cascade
Centennial
Chelan
Chinook
Citra
Cluster
Columbus
Crystal


----------



## bum (23/10/13)

It is known to be Cascade, Centennial, Chinook, Citra, Cluster, Columbus and Crystal plus some shady guys that probably weren't reliable enough to sell on their own merits.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/10/13)

Marks home brew in Newcastle sells a 7c's hop combo at 8.5%AA.

http://www.ubrew.com.au/web/showproduct.asp?prodid=903


----------



## keifer33 (23/10/13)

I prefered the Falconers Flight over the 7c's when using it. Its hard to repeat as it might only be a dash of some hops and a bucketload of another from the list of available hops in the blend.


----------



## MHB (23/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]Just to clarify, the 7C’s mix I have is my own not Falconers Flight.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Didn’t even know there was a 7cs mix on the market when I made mine.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]I was looking to make a kickass AIPA and wanted something different and very complex so made a mixture of equal parts of each of 7 American hops whose name began with C, the AA% averaged out to be 8.6%; people who tasted the beer and wanted to brew it so we kept making the mix.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Mark[/SIZE]


----------

